# Baking Soda In the Litter Boxes?



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

My litter boxes get smelly fast, I use an off brand Carefresh as litter. Could I sprinkle some baking soda in the boxes to help with odor? One of my litter boxes is grated, the other is open. Will it bother their noses or respiratory systems if they come I to contact with the baking soda when digging in the open litter box? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Have you tried using a different litter? A lot of people think that Carefresh gets smelly fast. I haven't used it in close to a year since I discovered recycled paper cat litter. Doesn't work very well for cats but it works great for my girls. I use an off-brand Yesterday's News. Its $13-15 for 28lbs. Lasts forever. I think Petco makes a recycled paper bedding as well.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

No I haven't, when I run out of the Carefresh I'll give it a try because what I'm using doesn't seem to have any odor control whatsoever. What brand do you use? I have a Petsmart in my area 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Its called ExquisiCat Natrual paper litter  

http://www.petsmart.com/featured-sh...-catid-800019?var_id=36-13478&_t=pfm=category


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Okay I'll give it a try, thanks! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rainbowrats (Jul 25, 2013)

Anyone know if baking soda is alright, though? I have Carefresh and once I'm out (which is gonna take forever sadly) I'll be getting Yesterday's News- until then a scent-masking or clearing thing would be nice.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I use corn cob pellets, also known as horse bedding, you can find it in your local Tractor Supplies store. A 40 pound bag cost me 8 bucks and I have to say it's wonderful. It keeps smell down, smells nice (kinda like horses!) and is cheap. It is a bit dusty but I've found that if you get a rice strainer you can sift all the dust out. 
Here's what a rice strainer is and you can get one from the dollar store for about 3 bucks:
View attachment 151153

Here's a link to the cob bedding: http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/best-cob-premium-horse-bedding?cm_vc=-10005

I was actually trying to get hardwood pellets to use as litter but it's only stocked in the fall due to it being used for heating. I'm happy with the cob litter though and couldn't recommend it higher.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Can anyone whos tried both paper cat litter and corn cob litter say which is overall better?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

You can use baking soda. Even under fleece is good. 


The litter depends on what you want it to do. For litter boxes, corn cob is probably better if you want to scoop poop out. Yesterday's news is fairly large pellets (for rats) and my rats didn't like it - especially whn it was the cage bottom. 

If this is a litter box, make sure you're rinsing it with a vinegar mix and also any pee rocks and and surfaces near it (including behind the bars). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

i love the corn cob bedding for litter


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I think I'll go with the corn cob litter then since it's for litter boxes 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I've used paper litter and I'm not fond of it. Mine would kick it out of the pan to try to nest with it so I then switched to hard paper pellet litter and while it worked to keep them from kicking it out it did nothing for the smell. And quite frankly I got tired of shelling out 12 bucks every 5 weeks.


----------



## watts300 (Aug 3, 2013)

What about no bedding? Consider keeping some rolls of toilet paper close to the cage so you can toss the turds away when you see them. As for pee, well I guess it depends on what sort of furnishings you have and where the rats tend to let their bladders loose. 

My two rats hang out on the top shelf of their cage most of the time. I keep another identical shelf close under it (within 2 inches) wrapped in a puppy training pad. It catches an enormous amount of pee. Between that and the litter pan at the bottom that they crap in 80% of the time, it's not so bad to keep clean. 

I quickly abandoned loose bedding because it's like a treasure chest of rat waste and it's difficult to clean without replacing the entire lot. I'd make an analogy of scooping a cat's litter box instead of fresh litter each time. 

The wire cage floors (in a grid pattern) they're on is pretty close together; injury from their feet on the bare wire isn't an issue at all.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I don't use bedding. I have all fleece I just use a small amount of bedding for the litter boxes and they poop in those


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susb8383 (Feb 24, 2007)

I would be careful with Yesterday's News. Another post on this forum found out it contains softwood as well, like pine.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

susb8383 said:


> I would be careful with Yesterday's News. Another post on this forum found out it contains softwood as well, like pine.


This thread is two years dead.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

NEVER use baking soda in a rat cage. Too dusty and toxic too. Avoid pellet bedding with baking soda in it too.


----------

